# iphone & Outlook email



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

Have searched on the web and on this site, but cant seem to find anyone with this problem
first of all this is the worst kind of problem, an intermittent one

When I try to download my email on outlook whilst my iPhone is on, most of the time , I cannot receive
I get an error message, 'your mailbox is temporarily unavailable, because another email message is being delivered to it or another mail application is accessing it'
I can always send

My email is through Orange, when I access the web interface, I can see there is email to be downloaded 
if I try to delete on the web Interface, I get an error message 'the mail server is busy'

If I turn my phone off, that immediately sorts the problem
But I am really looking for a better solution
Has anybody heard this before? any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Assuming that you have the iPhone configured to access the same mail account, how often does it check for new messages? Or does it access the account through the web interface?


----------



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks for the reply, i get mail on the iphone instantaneously


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That may be the problem. Can you change it to check less often? Maybe every five minutes?


----------



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks, yes I thought that 
it is one of the best features to be able to receive my email instantly, when I am out and about 
it doesn't seem to affect other people, thanks for the advice though


----------



## Andymicheal (Oct 7, 2012)

good advice terry net


----------



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

I tried this, and still have the same problem
The same problem happens even when the Iphone is not on the wireless network at home (IE just 3G)
Nobody else I know has this problem, whether I push/pull or even turn the phone off
but the problem did not manifest itself till I got the phone
coincidence or has anyone got any idea?


----------

